# The Helen Morgan Story



## ed weinman (Jul 27, 2017)

I have both the RCA Victor mono soundtrack of "The Helen Morgan Story" sung by the great Gogi Grant. I had hopes that the CD version would be in stereo but the one I received from amazon.com which has the same cover as the album but also shows "flare" records as the manufacturer is still mono. I had hoped that, if the stereo version still exists, I'd be able to hear the Warner Bros. Orchestra in a fuller stereo sound background.

Does anyone know if this exists?

Thanks, in advance


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Was called _Both Ends of the Candle __o_utside the US


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ed weinman said:


> I have both the RCA Victor mono soundtrack of "The Helen Morgan Story" sung by the great Gogi Grant. I had hopes that the CD version would be in stereo but the one I received from amazon.com which has the same cover as the album but also shows "flare" records as the manufacturer is still mono. I had hoped that, if the stereo version still exists, I'd be able to hear the Warner Bros. Orchestra in a fuller stereo sound background.
> 
> Does anyone know if this exists?
> 
> Thanks, in advance


I am sure you did all the resurge but I did double checking, only the mono version to find, sorry.


----------



## ed weinman (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks to both of you...someone mentioned a stereo version but I guess it's not in the cards.


----------

